# New guitar cover video.



## Demonbart (May 2, 2010)

So yeah, it's been five months since my last video, but I finally decided to upload something again. I was planning on doing Jester Script Transfigured (my favorite In Flames song), but I had some audiosyncing issues.
I might try that song again later, but for now I did the acoustic outro of Everdying by In Flames.

Right do not belong to me blah blah, you know the drill.
Tell me what you think of it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 3, 2010)

Nice work mate! You're good! Some small errors here and there, but that happens to everyone, even the best guitarists in the world! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That reminds me, I really should start playing again myself.


----------



## leona3166 (May 4, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## Demonbart (May 8, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Nice work mate! You're good! Some small errors here and there, but that happens to everyone, even the best guitarists in the world!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, both of you!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 8, 2010)

Must admit, I'm pretty impressed.


----------



## Cyan (May 8, 2010)

I don't know the original work, but I like what you did.

I like guitar when it's done note by note (you know, instead of only accord with all the cords at once).
My favorite one is Radical Dreamers, can you do it ?
I have the tabs if you need.


I don't know why, I think Guitar may be difficult than violin, as you have to move your arm more often and the cords are more spaced from each other.


----------



## Raika (May 8, 2010)

Man you can play the electric guitar too? Awesome.


----------



## Demonbart (May 8, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I don't know the original work, but I like what you did.
> 
> I like guitar when it's done note by note (you know, instead of only accord with all the cords at once).
> My favorite one is Radical Dreamers, can you do it ?
> ...


Actually violin is harder, as there are no frets so you'll have to place your fingers on intuition, and if you get it wrong even slightly, it'll sound all bad.
Never heard of Radical Dreamers, I'll listen to it and maybe record it if I like it.

EDIT: Radical Dreamers sounds like it's done in fingerstyle on one guitar, and fingerstyle is one of few techniques that I'll never be able to learn.


----------



## Cyan (May 8, 2010)

I don't know what "fingerstyle" is.
I think it's a playing technique, but I thought it is what I liked in your video.
the way to play each cords one by one, no ?

edit : 
ok, just that it's played with fingers instead of a pick.
but you can still play the song with the pick.

the guitar tabs


----------



## Demonbart (May 8, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> *snip*
> edit :
> ok, just that it's played with fingers instead of a pick.
> but you can still play the song with the pick.
> *snip*


Fingerstyle often involves very fast stringskipping that's nigh-on impossible to do with a pick. That's why they pick with their fingers, but I can't really fingerpick with my hand.


----------



## Cyan (May 8, 2010)

I see. thanks for the info.

If you want to know, I find it hard to "fingerstyle" the violon too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Pizzicato)
sorry to have hijacked your guitar topic.


----------



## Demonbart (May 8, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I see. thanks for the info.
> 
> If you want to know, I find it hard to "fingerstyle" the violon too
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I'll get it back on track *evil laughter* never knew you could fingerpick a violin by the way.


----------



## VashTS (May 13, 2010)

not bad...not bad at all.  

have you ever learned any old school metallica?  some of that can be really hard, like "to live is to die" .  really complicated.


----------



## Demonbart (May 13, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> not bad...not bad at all.
> 
> have you ever learned any old school metallica?  some of that can be really hard, like "to live is to die" .  really complicated.


Well I'm not that much into Metallica. Their music is certainly not bad, it just doesn't interest me that much. Might be a good challenge to try and learn one of those songs though.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

You should try Metallica's Nothing Else Matters some time, it's quite hard but it feels really satisfying if you finally get how to play it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it's a beautiful song, too!


----------



## Demonbart (May 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> You should try Metallica's Nothing Else Matters some time, it's quite hard but it feels really satisfying if you finally get how to play it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I think that's a bit above my level to be honest XD
I'm trying to learn Avenged Sevenfold - Unholy Confessions but for now the palm-mutes in the intro just go to fast for me. I hope I'll get it eventually though, since I can play the rest of the song at normal speed.


----------



## Destructobot (May 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> You should try Metallica's Nothing Else Matters some time, it's quite hard but it feels really satisfying if you finally get how to play it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of those songs that seems really hard until you "get it", and then the whole thing just falls into place (I'm talking about the rhythm guitar here). I spent years trying to learn this song, starting when I first began learning the instrument, and by the time I did I could actually play the guitar.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

Well, I've been playing the guitar for 8 years now and only recently I dared to take on the challenge of Nothing Else Matters. I still make mistakes playing it once in a while, but it's pretty good if I say so myself.


----------



## Demonbart (May 15, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Well, I've been playing the guitar for 8 years now and only recently I dared to take on the challenge of Nothing Else Matters. I still make mistakes playing it once in a while, but it's pretty good if I say so myself.


it looks like the biggest part of that song is fingerpicked, and that's probably the only thing I'll never be able to do with my picking hand XD So I don't think I'll ever be able to play that song unless I somehow learn to play the entire song with a pick. Also the intro of Unholy Confessions I was talking about earlier is no longer too fast, since I just got the brilliant idea to alternate pick it. Don't ask why I didn't think of that before.
Next goal is to make it actually sound good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: W00T 1000th post!


----------



## Destructobot (May 16, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> it looks like the biggest part of that song is fingerpicked, and that's probably the only thing I'll never be able to do with my picking hand XD So I don't think I'll ever be able to play that song unless I somehow learn to play the entire song with a pick.


All of the rhythm guitar except for the chorus and the electric part during the solo are fingerpicked. You could play it with a pick as long as you can fingerpick pick with your middle & ring fingers at the same time, but that wouldn't likely make it easier than just fingerpicking the whole thing.

The main reason I can fingerpick at all is because I learned this song. It's really not hard as far as fingerpicking goes. If you want to see something really tough, check out some of Leo Kottke's work. He is the god of finger picking.


----------



## Demonbart (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for trying to encourage me, and it would be a good idea if not for my almost complete lack of a middle- and ringfinger on my right hand


----------

